# New Birds For Christmas



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

These birds dont need food or water lmao they dont even poo


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

lol those are awesome , the perfect gift to say the least


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

hahahahaha
thats a good one
You got me
I was expecting to see pictures of some new LIVE pigeons


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Those are really, really cute, Paul! Nice Christmas gift you got there!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Those are CUTE!! What are they called? Where can you get them? Are they wind up?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

These are great....they even walk with the head bob like real pigeons! Too cute.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I just noticed .. they've even got little bands on their legs!  One is red and one is blue.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Found this - http://www.redsave.com/products/wind-up-pigeons,,193

Also on ebay - http://cgi.ebay.ie/WIND-UP-RACING-P...14&_trkparms=72:1298|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Found this - http://www.redsave.com/products/wind-up-pigeons,,193
> 
> Also on ebay - http://cgi.ebay.ie/WIND-UP-RACING-P...14&_trkparms=72:1298|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


I think you've found 'em, Terri! Thanks for the links. I can see it coming .. a new forum for posting the race results for everyone's wind-up pigeons! 

Terry


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Awe those are pretty...*

I want a pair myself...Do you order that somewhere on any website? I want to get a pair too...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I love 'em. They are too , Paul. 
Many thanks for sharing your two 'new' pijjies with us. 

Cindy


----------



## 中国小黑鸽 (Dec 26, 2008)

haha... cute pigeons there is similar art in China


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL those are SO CUTE!!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> I think you've found 'em, Terri! Thanks for the links. I can see it coming .. a new forum for posting the race results for everyone's wind-up pigeons!
> 
> Terry


 HI TERRY, DO THEY COME IN RED CHECK? LOL.........GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are just TOO cute! Thanks for sharing, Paul.....and thanks for the links TerriB.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Do they fly, too?

Paul, they are sooooo cute!


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

I have no idea where to get them, my mom got them for me for christmas thay are great lol, think ive started a new craze now lmao glad you all enjoyed them


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I FOUND SOME!!
http://www.redsave.com/products/wind-up-pigeons,,193


OH.....just read the ad..............they use those words......"rats with wings"................dummies........


----------

